# Do all DSL modems need to be bridged in order to use a router?



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

Right now, I'm using an ATT wired DSL modem with a wired Linksys router. The modem has to be bridged in order for me to use the router, but this is annoying because I always have to plug the router in about 10 seconds after the modem. Linksys indicated that using modems from companies aside from ATT are usually fine without bridging anything, but ATT indicated that all routers need all modems to be bridged. I'm thinking about getting a new DSL service and maybe a wi-fi router, but I want to know if using a company aside from ATT or a third-party DSL modem or a non-Linksys router would prevent the need of bridging the modem and powering one on before the other.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this without bridging the modem.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

That suggestion seems a little over my head, but who knows maybe I can do it.

I have a wired router already. Would I be able to use this along with a wired dsl modem along with a wifi router so I can power them all on at once while still providing the internet connections and hardware sharing to a network?

Also, is there any modem/router combo device so I can have a network and turn only one device on?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, the modem is a modem/router. Since you didn't provide any make/model numbers, that's just a guess, but the only reason for bridging is because you are bypassing the NAT layer in a modem/router.

Why not just leave the modem on? If you turn off the router, nothing is connected anyway. Are you trying to save the 5-10 watts of energy?


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

Sometimes I have to unplug everything, so I wanted to avoid any delays about plugging stuff in. Funny thing, though: when first taking to ATT and Linksys support, I found that even with bridging I had to turn the modem on first, wait, turn the router on second, and then turn the computer on. But I just tried turning all three on at once, and it worked.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The best method is to turn them on in sequence, but most modem and router combinations will sort themselves out after a time if they're powered on together. The process will just be a bit quicker if the modem has a connection when the router attempts to initialize.


----------

